# [solved] Gnome erkennt CD/DVD-Laufwerke nicht

## trollo

Wenn ich Sound-Juicer über das Gnome-Menü starten will, bekomme ich die Meldung

 *Quote:*   

> Sound Juicer konnte keine CD-ROM-Laufwerke zum Einlesen finden.

 

Versuche ichs übers Terminal mit --device:

```
$ sound-juicer --device=/dev/hdd

 

** ERROR **: file sj-main.c: line 814 (set_drive_from_device): assertion failed: (drive)

aborting...
```

Mittels sound-juicer --device=/dev/hdd/ kann ich SJ immerhin trotz Fehlermeldung starten und mir die Einstellungen ansehen. Dort kann ich aber kein CD-Laufwerk auswählen. Das Gleiche bei Gnomes kleinem CD-Player: Er startet, aber es ist kein Laufwerk auswählbar.

Jetzt kommt die Pointe: Amarok (läuft unter Gnome) spielt meine Audio-CDs in /dev/hdd völlig problemlos ab.

Ich bin in der cdrom und der plugdev Gruppe und die Rechte müssten auch stimmen:

```
0 brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 64  2. Aug 22:01 /dev/hdd
```

Ich bin irgendwie am Ende meiner Ideen, wo ich noch nach dem Fehler suchen soll, deswegen bin ich für jeden Hinweis von euch dankbar.Last edited by trollo on Sat Aug 04, 2007 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht wirklich mit Gnome aus, aber hast du eventuell mit dem USE-Flag hal kompiliert und vergessen das Ding zu starten?

```
/etc/init.d/hald start

rc-update add hald default
```

----------

## trollo

Nein, hal und dbus laufen.

Achja, Gnome ist Version 2.16.3

----------

## flammenflitzer

Eintrag in der fstab stimmt? Und alle Abhängigkeiten aufgelöst? Ich glaube bei Gome braucht man noch gnome-vfs oder gnome-mount. Ich würde ggf. mal ripperX oder grip ausprobieren, ob die auch Probleme mit dem Laufwerk haben. (M.E. sind die sowieso die bessere Wahl. Aber das nur nebenbei.

----------

## trollo

Ok, Problem gelöst. Es lag daran, dass ich legacy /proc/ide/ support (CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS) im Kernel deaktiviert hatte. Einige Gnome Anwendungen nutzen das anscheinend noch.

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe.

----------

